# I got banned from Facebook for this picture.



## Marauder06 (Jul 14, 2016)

I posted this image as my Facebook profile pic about three days ago.  Today, I woke up to find I was temp-banned from Facebook for "violating community standards.  No explanation, no warning.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 14, 2016)

Yet this fucking shit is acceptable?

Facebook Says Cartoon Of Police Officer Being Murdered Doesn't Violate Policies - Breitbart


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> I posted this image as my Facebook profile pic about three days ago.  Today, I woke up to find I was banned from Facebook for "violating community standards.  No explanation, no warning.
> 
> View attachment 16085



We knew you were dangerous, just not how much until now.

For me, facebook and all the other "social'media are read only thingies. There is just so much BS out there, and I simply don't have the time to plow through the crap, that means nothing in the end. Happy Banning day!


----------



## Rapid (Jul 14, 2016)

I've noticed that facebook has been going on a censorship spree in the past months. Banning lots of people and pages, if they don't conform with some supposed "community standards".

I'm talking about pages which were banned for "offensive" jokes (i.e., making fun of feminists and manginas). Not because they trolled or actually harassed people. Just because they had "offensive" material (memes).

Then in Europe, it's on a whole other level:

"The U.S.-based group launched its "Initiative for Civil Courage Online" in Berlin, pledging over 1 million euros ($1.09 million) to support non-governmental organizations in their efforts to counter racist and xenophobic posts."

Facebook begins Europe-wide campaign against extremist posts

So much for free speech.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 14, 2016)

Did you contact FB (as impossible as that is) and request explanation for the ban? I don't think I ever seen anything remotely offensive on your page. And why they would ban you for that picture is crazy. Shit half my friends has that or something similar as their profile pic.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 14, 2016)

@Marauder06 - I have to wonder if there is something else you posted that got flagged by "someone".  I've Googled the hell out of that Texas "blue line" flag and cannot come up with anything about it being banned from Facebook.


----------



## Ex3 (Jul 14, 2016)

WTF???


----------



## medicchick (Jul 14, 2016)

And yet they tell me a spammer in some groups I'm in (with absent admins) who is posting actual porn videos isn't violating their nudity/community standards.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 14, 2016)

well, obviously you are some kind of militia, domestic terrorist member.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 14, 2016)

I've reported a bunch of spam accounts and pages for extremely graphic Daesh propaganda lately; more "doesn't violate" BS.

I'm changing mine to that image and see what happens.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 14, 2016)

Wtf?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Marauder06 - I have to wonder if there is something else you posted that got flagged by "someone".  I've Googled the hell out of that Texas "blue line" flag and cannot come up with anything about it being banned from Facebook.



It was a profile pic brother, there is literally nothing else but that picture.

And it wasn't just me, either.  Several of us who adopted that image as our profile pic got jacked.



Ooh-Rah said:


> @Marauder06 - I have to wonder if there is something else you posted that got flagged by "someone".  I've Googled the hell out of that Texas "blue line" flag and cannot come up with anything about it being banned from Facebook.



I did.  But I don't expect a response, much less a remedy.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 14, 2016)

Many of you are FB friends with me.  You know that due to both my personality and my job IRL I'm very careful about what I post on FB.  This is the first time in the history of... ever... that I've had any "disciplinary" action leveled on me by Facebook.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 14, 2016)

The PC, is not a power to be trifled with, and there is no appeal. When they say you are wrong, that is it.


----------



## Ex3 (Jul 14, 2016)

Did you change your profile pic back? Because I still see it on FB.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 14, 2016)

Yeah I'd have thought that if it was the profile pic they'd have removed it. 

Bloody odd. FB is getting passe now anyway, they've probably done you a favour ha!


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 14, 2016)

I will say this,  it might not be you, but maybe someone you are friends with.  FB has, at times, closed accounts based on associations only.

Not saying that is the case here...


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 14, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> I will say this,  it might not be you, but maybe someone you are friends with.  FB has, at times, closed accounts based on associations only.
> 
> Not saying that is the case here...



I should have been banned for life by now then.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 14, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> Did you change your profile pic back? Because I still see it on FB.


I'm only temp-banned.  I can still access my account and see posts, I just can't respond.  I haven't changed my profile pic.


----------



## AWP (Jul 14, 2016)

A single temp-ban and you make a thread?
Pussy.

W. Brink
82ndDoucher


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 14, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> I posted this image as my Facebook profile pic about three days ago.  Today, I woke up to find I was banned from Facebook for "violating community standards.  No explanation, no warning.
> 
> View attachment 16085



I am trying to find this patch for my plate carrier...Mil-Spec Monkey?


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 14, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> A single temp-ban and you make a thread?
> Pussy.
> 
> W. Brink
> 82ndDoucher



Mara landing in FB jail is akin to Hermione Granger getting her first B+ on a test.  It's a near-existential crisis without an NCO to blame.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 14, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> A single temp-ban and you make a thread?
> Pussy.
> 
> W. Brink
> 82ndDoucher



Handstands on the beach...


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 14, 2016)

Very few people actually care about what each of us think, eat, where we'd like to go, etc. 

The ones who genuinely do are very likely the ones you see in person, anyway. Or on SS... possibly.

Take the plunge and delete the account.


----------



## Brill (Jul 14, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm only temp-banned.  I can still access my account and see posts, I just can't respond.  I haven't changed my profile pic.



Put some rainbow colors in there and you'll be golden.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 14, 2016)

I still see you on FB


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 14, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I still see you on FB


I'm temp-banned.  I can see everything, but can post nothing.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 14, 2016)

I had a FaceSuck account for about two weeks. Some Internetz Nazi came through and deleted some of my war pictures as inappropriate content. Just some dead E-bods holding a can of Pepsi. The whole shit show seemed like a magnet for retards, so I deleted the account with extreme prejudice and felt much better.

No offense to anybody here or retards in general.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 14, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm temp-banned.  I can see everything, but can post nothing.



maybe for the best (?)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 14, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I had a FaceSuck account for about two weeks. Some Internetz Nazi came through and deleted some of my war pictures as inappropriate content. Just some dead E-bods holding a can of Pepsi. The whole shit show seemed like a magnet for retards, so I deleted the account with extreme prejudice and felt much better.
> 
> No offense to anybody here or retards in general.



Ummm, yeah.  They definitely did not have you in mind when they put that little site together.  LOL


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 14, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Very few people actually care about what each of us think, eat, where we'd like to go, etc.
> 
> The ones who genuinely do are very likely the ones you see in person, anyway. Or on SS... possibly.
> 
> Take the plunge and delete the account.



FB is important to me personally because many of my IRL friends know nothing about veterans and our community.  This is the best way for met to reach and educate them.  It's important to me professionally because almost all of the distribution for my "side job" comes from FB.  I'm literally losing money right now because I can't promote our product.

Finally, it's important to me as an American.  I'm an American, in America.  I'm not going to get pushed around in support of someone else's SJW political agenda.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 14, 2016)

Fuck 'em.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 14, 2016)

I think there's going to be a few of us daring TPTB to throw us in FB jail, too.


----------



## Dame (Jul 14, 2016)

Yeah, I'm in.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 14, 2016)

I should be so fucking lucky.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 14, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> Mara landing in FB jail is akin to Hermione Granger getting her first B+ on a test.  It's a near-existential crisis without an NCO to blame.


Seriously.  You guys let this dude be a mod?  Shameful.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 14, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Seriously.  You guys let this dude be a mod?  Shameful.



RHIP


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 14, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Seriously.  You guys let this dude be a mod?  Shameful.



We let you be a mod.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 14, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> We let you be a mod.



I didn't.  All the admins pulled rank on me.  "shut up and color, cherry!"


----------



## AWP (Jul 14, 2016)

#ProfilePhotosMatter


----------



## Muppet (Jul 14, 2016)

Fuck facebook and their liberal pussy shit. I am ony on there to keep in touch with bros from Bragg.

M.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 14, 2016)

Fuck em. I changed mine also....Kiss my fat irish jew ass.

M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 14, 2016)

I don't know why this made me laugh so hard, but my mom just sent me this via text message in regards to the change in my profile picture:

_"Honey, what is that?  I don't understand what you are doing!"_


----------



## Beagle (Jul 15, 2016)

Yeah I don't do facebook, unless it's for an investigation.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 15, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I don't know why this made me laugh so hard, but my mom just sent me this via text message in regards to the change in my profile picture:
> 
> _"Honey, what is that?  I don't understand what you are doing!"_



There you go. Parental supervision. Anything my boys post on FaceBook their mother will inspect and, if necessary, question with prejudice. Like pictures of girlfriends. That's an invitation to interrogation.


----------



## AWP (Jul 15, 2016)

I changed mine with the "why" behind the decision. I strongly disagree with Black Lives Matter, but the is America. Or it should be.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm out of Facebook jail. Still no explanation.   And that "offending image" that I got banned for, the one they say they removed, is still my profile pic?  They never removed it.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 15, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> I didn't.  All the admins pulled rank on me.  "shut up and color, cherry!"



Um....  you are a recycle at the mod station, make it work this time, it's your last re-test.... Ma'am.


----------



## pardus (Jul 15, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm out of Facebook jail. Still no explanation.   And that "offending image" that I got banned for, the one they say they removed, is still my profile pic?  They never removed it.



Making it all the more bizarre and fucked up.

We are in an era where free speech is being rapidly eroded, and the world seems to be racing to jump on the train before it goes over the cliff of intolerance.  
We will pay dearly for this someday.


----------



## holmes163 (Jul 15, 2016)

It's possible someone flagged it, you were temp banned, it was reviewed and found to be in compliance with their policies.  I suspect that's the most likely situation.  I can try and poke around for more info about their process, if you care.


----------



## Brill (Jul 15, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm out of Facebook jail.



Please point to the doll where your cell mate touched you.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 15, 2016)

pardus said:


> Making it all the more bizarre and fucked up.
> 
> We are in an era where free speech is being rapidly eroded, and the world seems to be racing to jump on the train before it goes over the cliff of intolerance.
> We will pay dearly for this someday.



I couldn't help but think of this: 



.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 15, 2016)

holmes163 said:


> It's possible someone flagged it, you were temp banned, it was reviewed and found to be in compliance with their policies.  I suspect that's the most likely situation.  I can try and poke around for more info about their process, if you care.


I'd like to know what happened.  It's bullshit I got banned at all, temp or not.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 15, 2016)

pardus said:


> Making it all the more bizarre and fucked up.
> 
> We are in an era where free speech is being rapidly eroded, and the world seems to be racing to jump on the train before it goes over the cliff of intolerance.
> We will pay dearly for this someday.



At the end of the day though it's a private company's services we're using. Their place their rules. 

Which does suck since IIRC at first they were all about being neutral in things unless they actually crossed the line- not perceived crossing like this.


----------



## pardus (Jul 15, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> At the end of the day though it's a private company's services we're using. Their place their rules.
> 
> Which does suck since IIRC at first they were all about being neutral in things unless they actually crossed the line- not perceived crossing like this.



I wish it were only on FB. This is a worldwide problem now, from schools and normal people on the street, to the Military and governments.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 15, 2016)

pardus said:


> I wish it were only on FB. This is a worldwide problem now, from schools and normal people on the street, to the Military and governments.



Right, apologies, I thought you were just talking about FB. Yeah I agree with that actually.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 18, 2016)

Apparently this happened to quite a few people, even a couple of recognized names in the Veteran Community.

Facebook Banned Me For This Image. You Won’t Believe The Reason Why.





> Take a look at the offending image, as shown in this message from Facebook.  This is the message G4G received, I got a similar one and so did my friends who had that image as a profile pic.  What possible portion of Facebook’s Community Standards did we violate, exactly? Go ahead and look the rules over yourself, I’ll wait.
> 
> So if that’s really all there is to it, why were we singled out for this completely innocuous, non-offensive, and non-political image?
> 
> I suspect it is because we fell victim to somebody’s sense of social justice.  I’ll explain:


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 18, 2016)

FaceCrap hires a lot of SJW brainwashed youth and obviously give them more power than they should.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 18, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> FaceCrap hires a lot of SJW brainwashed youth and obviously give them more power than they should.



I can hear his supervisor now: "I know you hate them, Cletis, I do too...but we have to wait until they do something _really _offensive, like post the words to the Pledge of Allegiance. Now you just forget all about it and I'll see you at the Communist Party Meeting tonight."


----------



## Gunz (Jul 18, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I couldn't help but think of this:
> 
> 
> 
> .




My favorite Western of all time, J. Even my kids can quote _every line_.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> My favorite Western of all time, J. Even my kids can quote _every line_.



If you get the chance, read about his life. It was very short life, dying in '80 at the age of 50. His early years were just horrid with him winding up in reform school, and even having trouble there. It's quite a Bio, and his death was just so sad.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 18, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> If you get the chance, read about his life. It was very short life, dying in '80 at the age of 50. His early years were just horrid with him winding up in reform school, and even having trouble there. It's quite a Bio, and his death was just so sad.



It was indeed, he was one of my idols. I remember his last movie, _Tom Horn. _


----------

